
Pale Moon drops ReactOS support - jeditobe
https://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?t=12011#p84556
======
jeditobe
in response to this ReactOS team has released “road-map” for adding Windows 7
compatibility

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11757297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11757297)

